# Hamburger SV ein Verein mit Tragödien



## Tulpe44 (14 März 2011)

Ein Verein wie der Hamburger SV , der solange in der ersten Bundesliga spielt (SEIT 1963) sollte nicht so enden wie gegen Bayern München . Es sollte mehr
in sich gehen , so wie Der Torwart Farank Rost , er sagt was er denkt und hat recht damit . In Hamburg wird Geklungelt , keiner weis wie und keiner weis was doch , meckern über Leute die die Wahrheit sagen , das können die .


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2011)

Von mir aus kann der HSV absteigen


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (14 März 2011)

Tragödien sind das was grade in Japan passiert! Das andere ist nur Sport!!!


----------



## holler1887 (6 Okt. 2012)

Hurra, der HSV ist wieder da


----------



## Tissa (21 Dez. 2012)

geschenktes Geld, ein Holländer und schon läufts wieder.


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

der hsv sollte ma ne runde in der 2ten liga drehen


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

HSV Taugt noch nie was!!


----------



## Pipapopopi (14 Sep. 2014)

HSV 2te Liga


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Der HSV ist nur noch ein Schatten früherer tage und nur ein Witz, ob es mit dem neuen besser wird glaub ich eher nicht. In einem halben jahr ist der wieder weg!


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Der Unterhaltungsfaktor ist schon immens! 
Nachdem so Vereine, wie Schalke oder Bayern kaum noch wirklich nennenswerte Schlagzeilen machen und generell immer mehr Fussball-Profis sich total genormt und angepasst verhalten, gibts zum Glück noch den HSV!
Da ist scheinbar nie dauerhaft Ruhe.


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Der HSV hat es wirklich zurzeit schwer und es wird von Spiel zu Spiel schlimmer, die Pleite gegen Frankfurt hätte nicht sein müssen :angry:


----------



## Charly68 (20 Mai 2015)

Weg mit dem "selbsternannten" Dino !
Keine Qualität, also wech damit !
Der HSV hat nix Anderes verdient als zumindest die 2. Liga - und tschüss !


----------



## chris85 (20 Mai 2015)

HSV steigt am Samstag ab und das völlig zurecht. Die hätten schon im letzten Jahr absteigen sollen. Das ist keine Mannschaft nur überbezahlte und intrigante Gesellen dort. 2 Liga und der wiederaufstieg darf gerne ein paar Jahre dauern.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Leider hat es mit dem Abstieg nicht geklappt.


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Nächstes Jahr


----------



## ANDYAE88 (16 Mai 2018)

Top Teamwink2wink2


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Dittsche team


----------

